# Introducing Fully Integrated Cabs On John Deere Compact Utility Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

INTRODUCING FULLY INTEGRATED CABS ON JOHN DEERE COMPACT UTILITY TRACTORS 


Best-in-class cab design found on 3000 TWENTY Series and 4000 TWENTY Series Tractors 


Cary, N.C. (January 20, 2006) — Large property owners, farmers, and landscape professionals can operate the most powerful and the most advanced compact utility tractors in the market, while enjoying state-of-the-art comfort and convenience with the introduction of the all new John Deere 3000 TWENTY Series and 4000 TWENTY Series Cab Tractors in November 2005. 

Designed by John Deere, and built in the same factory in Waterloo, Iowa, that manufactures the legendary John Deere agricultural row-crop tractors, these fully integrated cabs offer the ultimate operator experience. The cabs are available on six different models ranging from 33 to 58 gross engine hp in three different configurations: Standard, Deluxe and Air-ride Deluxe. All models offer best-in-class visibility, heating and air conditioning performance as well as the quietest operating environment in a compact utility tractor. Best of all, the John Deere 3000 TWENTY Series and 4000 TWENTY Series Cab Tractors are competitively priced, making them easier and more affordable to own. 

"When John Deere introduced the 3000 TWENTY Series and 4000 TWENTY Series Tractors last year, customers had a machine with the power, versatility, and performance they demanded," says Sean Sundberg, Brand Manager for the John Deere Compact Utility Tractors. "Now, that level of performance is complemented with the most comfortable, quietest, and easy-to-use cabs available at an attractive price." 

Customers working long days on a tractor are susceptible to discomfort and fatigue, which can result in poor performance and reduced overall productivity. Sundberg says with the array of amenities available on the fully integrated cabs, customers have a mobile office that feels like an executive suite. 

All cab models feature an intuitive automotive-like interior and are thoughtfully designed to maximize operator comfort. An unobstructed foot deck allows for comfortable entry, exit, and operation. Cabs are sealed and pressurized to maintain a comfortable dust-free operator environment, and the unique offset cab mounting system provides noise levels up to 10 percent below those of the competition for an ultra-quiet, comfortable ride. Thanks to state-of-the-art virtual reality design equipment, ergonomics have been optimized to eliminate uncomfortable or awkward bending during operation. The most frequently used controls are conveniently positioned at the operator’s fingertips. And the best-in-class high-performance climate-control system keeps the operator comfortable no matter how intense the elements outside. Additional comfort and convenience features include a deluxe cloth seat with armrests, 12-volt power supply, cell phone holder, dual cup holders, ample storage for compact discs, and much more. 

All of the new cab models for the compact utility tractors feature the industry-exclusive John Deere eHydro™ transmission with patented Twin Touch™ hydro pedals for unmatched performance and productivity. All models come standard with four-wheel drive, the patented LoadMatch™ power management system, and "true speed" cruise control features. Furthermore, the Air-ride Deluxe cab offers the only air-ride seat in its class for the ultimate experience in comfort. 

"John Deere left nothing to chance when it came to the design of these fully integrated cabs," explains Sundberg. "One step into the cab is all it takes to appreciate how the superior visibility, spacious design, and ultra-quiet operation can optimize work performance and your overall operating experience." 

The new cabs are available on the hydrostatic models of the 3000 TWENTY Series and 4000 TWENTY Series Tractors. This includes the 3320, 3520, 3720, 4320, 4520, and 4720 tractors. 

The 3000 TWENTY and 4000 TWENTY Series Tractors are backed by John Deere’s popular three-year, 2,000-hour limited warranty, two years of full product coverage up to 2,000 hours, and third-year engine and power train coverage up to 2,000 hours. Customer support is offered through the company’s national network of servicing dealers, providing for lower maintenance costs and higher trade-in and resale value. 

Beginning October 15, 2005, find out more about the fully integrated cabs on the new John Deere 3000 TWENTY and 4000 TWENTY Series Tractors, and the full line of John Deere compact utility tractors through your local dealer, or visit www.JohnDeere.com. 

John Deere (Deere & Company -NYSEE) is the world's leading manufacturer of agricultural and forestry equipment; a leading supplier of equipment used in lawn, grounds and turf care; and a major manufacturer of construction equipment. Additionally, John Deere manufactures engines used in heavy equipment and provides financial services and other related activities that support the core businesses. Since it was founded in 1837, the company has established a heritage of quality products and services providing performance that endures to customers worldwide. 



INTRODUCING FULLY INTEGRATED CABS ON JOHN DEERE COMPACT UTILITY TRACTORS


----------



## MacDaddy (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't understand why John Deere doesn't put pictures on their websites. This would have been interesting to look at.

I go to the model sites, and they just have a thumbnail sized picture. No galleries. I just don't understand why they don't want to show off their product!

Other than to make you go to the dealer maybe,


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know why Deere does that, but I do know, I did demo a 3720 cab and almost came home with it! :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great to see you posting again on Tractor Forum MacDaddy. Welcome back! I am not sure why Deere does that either. I know I could be using one of those air conditioned cabs about now! It has been in the mid 90's and the humidity has been horrible! :dazed:


----------



## MacDaddy (Sep 28, 2004)

I saw one of those cabs this week at the old time threshers reunion in Denton, N.C. I see why you guys almost took one home. That is a fantastic cab, it is far more than a cab dropped on an existing tractor, it is more like a completely different model. 

To me this highlights even more the need for more photos on the Deere website.

Mac


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *I don't know why Deere does that, but I do know, I did demo a 3720 cab and almost came home with it! :furious: *


I had the pleasure of seeing it with JDfanatic last weekend while waiting for my 2520. What a work of art - every inch and detail was evident in the quality through and through.

I tell ya its a dream machine. The good thing for me is that I cant fit it anywhere - probably the only thing holding me back


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Duc,

Jack is threatening to work me up a quote! :furious:


----------

